# Illyria



## Ola (Aug 9, 2010)

My darling girl Illyria


----------



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

Oooh! She is so pretty! Is she a fawn? Whatever she is, she sure is beautiful!
Does she have a friend?


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

She looks exactly like my best friends rat Lucille. She's so pretty!!


----------



## fallenalias (Jul 26, 2010)

shes adorable ^^ i love fawn and beige color in rats


----------



## Ola (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone, we too thinks she's a pretty girl and she has a beautiful personality to go along with it. No OatsnYogurt, she is an only child ;D Sadly she is not too well at the moment so we are off to the vet in a couple of hours


----------



## fallenalias (Jul 26, 2010)

she seems like a happy rat  Hehe she's even smilying in the picture


----------



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

I hope she feels better :-\.
You should really think about getting one or two cage buddies for her. Rats are extremely social and need ratty companionship.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Such a pretty girl and a pretty name!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Out of curiosity what do you feed her? And how old is she?


----------



## Ola (Aug 9, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> Out of curiosity what do you feed her? And how old is she?


She is just over 2 years old. She eats rat food, nuts, vegetables, some fruits and the occasional treat!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She's a beauty!


----------



## Ola (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you ;D She is very spoilt and very well loved and is definately number 1 in our family lol! She is such a gently little soul but has a mischievious streak which I love.


----------

